# DR AI Traub



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello all..  

Whats the craic with and your experiences of DR Traub??
Ive finally got a review appointment at the Grove and the consultant has changed from Dr Williamson or DR T... Not that im complaining, but Id really appreciate any stories of him, get myself prepared abit!

Thanx girls


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi goddess dream,

He was my consultant at the rfc when I started off.... His bed side manner is awful and I was delighted when I was told he'd retired..... However I was horrified when I went in for a scan on Wednesday and he waltzed in and introduced himself to me. I actually said, yes I know who you are if you'd read my notes you'd know that you were my consultant. 

He's really old school. I asked for a lap last year as my cycles have always been horrendous, be told me there saw no point as if I had endo or not it wouldn't matter as I'd still need ivf if I couldn't get pg naturally..... Went private and had radical excision of stage 4 endo, ovaries stuck down etc etc..... Ivf would have been a disaster without the lap. I personally cant stand the man and am disgusted that he's back, however in saying that the rfc is the rfc and we have to take what we get as its our only funded go. I'm on the pill in prep for treatment in April, if it doesn't work I'll be out the door so fast you won't see me for dust!

He's a one size fits all, don't expect him to say anything other than his usual standard line.... Long protocol, no point in immunes testing as he doesn't 'believe in immunes' , endo doesn't affect fertility.....

X
Ducky


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

One word three letters..ffs! 

Maybe he's turned over a new leaf and became all radical..he'll been into cutting edge investigations and procedures and give me his private email should I have any querys at a later stage..or not!
Will have to hope for the best as usual then..
Thanx for replying and good good luck with your treatment


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks lynette,

Sorry to sound so harsh, hopefully you'll have a better time with him, still, I wouldn't hold your breath for his email address!

Good luck with your review

X


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Not at all harsh thanx for the honesty, I wouldnt have it any other way  x


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

He was covering a weekend shift at Origin a couple of weeks ago and I had a scan, he said about 3 words in total to me!! It was the scan were I was told I was ready to trigger, being my first cycle I had a few questions, when I started to ask he just pointed at the nurse and went back to looking at the computer screen. I wasn't very impressed but put it down to him being annoyed about working on a Sunday!

I mentioned it to my acupuncturist and she said that he did leave and was practising in Egypt but is now back, she did speak highly of his medical ability even if his bedside manner is distinctly lacking!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I just noticed my whole msg didn't post,he is very blunt etc etc,when we first went for treatment he told me I was obese,I was a size 12!!he doesn't mince his words at all and just tells u how it is but I have alot to thank him for because without him and his team I wouldn't have my beautiful daughter!!i wouldn't worry too much about how he speaks to u cos he is the same with everyone but he is very good at his job regardless!!good luck Hun xx


----------



## coco2011 (Nov 6, 2011)

I met dr traub once and he was not pleasant. He hadn't even bothered to read my notes. Very unimpressed with Rfc in general. You summed it up 'one size fits all' is their motto which is so far from reality.  Met two consultants both men both very old fashioned and I wouldn't like to go back.  In saying that I don't like to be too negative as lots of people have had success there, it just wasnt for me.  lots of luck to you all X


----------



## Milajayne (Jan 2, 2013)

I was with Dr Traub at Grove and since then I've seen 2 other consultants at Royal. I have been unimpressed with them all I'm afraid.


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Dr t was my consultant in the royal!!! 

I went to London for my treatment, needless to say he is ignorant and very uncooperative and welcoming we're other drs realise this is a very stressful time he ignores it, calls you obese (with a BMI of 29) after losing 2st and tells u he won't put u on the list for ivf because "your young"!! 

Lister London FANTASTIC AND got my baby girl finally after 5 years fighting, she was born at 27 weeks though lol but blooming beautifully xx

If u don't like him though they can transfer your care because I asked once x


----------

